# Goblin Build Guide



## Alex

*Goblin Build Guide*
This a guide for those of you, who like me, want this tank to perform like you know it can. After asking around and reading on here about how to get this bad boy to perform, I've finally found an ideal build and wicking method that works well, every time. I've even found that wicking in this tank is quite forgiving using this method.

By gotmyownlifetolive · 8 hours ago · 20 images · 244 views · stats
*What you'll need:*



3/32 drillbit/screwdriver/coiling jig (2.4mm for my metric system friends). 26ga kanthal (I don't use any other kind of wire, comment if you know of anything else that works). Wicking materials (I use this japanese cotton: http://www.amazon.com/Cotton-Labo-O...a_nav_t_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0SY50BBYWQGNY88XEM9X). The rest of your standard build kit.

*Wrapping*



Wrap two 5 wrap 26ga coils around your 3/32 bit/coiling tool. Wrap from underneath so that the leg going to your negative post is on the bottom.

*Finished coils*



SO SEXY DOE.

*Placing first coil*



Insert your coils and center them as best as possible. I like to rest the coils in the airflow holes so that they're equidistant from the center post and fairly centered.

*Both coils inserted*



Tighten those bad boys down and raise them up to be about in line with the post holes.

*Coils raised to correct height*



Make sure you coils are centered and equally raised.

*Leads clipped*



Clip the leads.

*Checking ohms*



Ohm meter that bad boy.

*Pulsing and compressing*



Pulse, compress and fiddle with screws until the coils glow evenly. Don't hold down the fire button when you do this, it's really easy to burn the insulators.

*Cutting cotton strip*



Cut a strip of cotton about 1/2in wide.

*Remove outer layer from Japanese cotton*



If you're using japanese cotton, pull the top and bottom layer off so that you can more easily roll it in your fingers.

*Fold cotton in half*



Fold the cotton in half lengthwise and cut it in half.

*Cut long strip in half*



Cut the cotton in half in the middle of the loop.

*Pass wicks through*



Twist one end of each of your wicks and feed them in the you coils, then once they're in there, fluff the end of each wick back out.

*Thread wicks through chimney and clip them*



Bend the wicks up and pass them through the chimney and thread the chimney on. This is where my technique really differs. I forget where I saw the suggestion to try this on ECR, but credit to whoever figured this out. It works amazing. Clip the wicks maybe 3-4mm above the top of the chimney.

*Push wicks down*



Tuck the wicks down on to the deck. The goal here is to not get the wicks in the the juice channel at all, but to completely cover the juice channel. This prevents flooding, gurgling and dry hits.

*Wet wicks*



Juice up the wicks. Don't put too much juice, I find if you do, the tank is a lot more likely to flood. 3 drops per wick should do. You can mash the wicks down a bit more here if you want, but it isn't necessary. Just remember, no wick in the juice channel.

*Assemble tank*



Reassemble that bad mofo. I'm using the 4.2ml tank since I burn through juice.

*Fill tanks*



Juice it! I close the airflow so any juice that would come out of the air holes while filling doesn't spill. Fill the tank slowly and stop when the juice line goes just out of sight. Let the tank sit for a few before hitting it.

*CCCLLLOOOUUUDDDSSS!!!*



After tons of experimentation, this is hands down the best build I've found for this tank. I have yet to get any gurgling, flooding or dry hits. The flavor is definitely there, as to be expected with an RTA, and the vapor production is on par with a flavor RDA. All in all, this is my favorite device right now and I'd highly suggest picking one up if you've been on the fence.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Great method, i shall definitely give it a go next time! I agree regarding how great the goblin is, i haven't put it down since i got it... it is definitely my favorite device right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Will coil my other Goblin exactly like this this afternoon and report back. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Awesome. Definitely going to try this. But first I need to purchase a new glass for my Goblin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I used to build mine this way  It also works very well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Paulie said:


> I used to build mine this way  It also works very well!


With high VG juice too?

Oh I forgot you the max VG king, so it must be. Lll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Riddle said:


> With high VG juice too?
> 
> Oh I forgot you the max VG king, so it must be. Lll


What you mean there other juice? haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

Paulie said:


> What you mean there other juice? haha


Haha. Classic. Yes. Some people still vape Liqua you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

great find @Alex 

Thanks for posting it here for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

was really looking for something like this . thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Paulie said:


> I used to build mine this way  It also works very well!


And now? An even better way? Then we need another pictorial!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

This is my favorite way right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Built the Goblin like this last night and lost a tank of juice. It leak like a sif. Back to my old build and working like a charm.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Built the Goblin like this last night and lost a tank of juice. It leak like a sif. Back to my old build and working like a charm.


So weird bro. I followed the build in Paulie's video and I vaped a tank without an issue.


----------



## TylerD

I use this video as well. The OP way doesn't work for me tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> I use this video as well. The OP way doesn't work for me tho.


Luckily I tried the other video then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Trevor Jone's method like in the video is the only method that works for me too. I just love his builds .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

My goblin keep leaking but not from the airholes . From the bottom . I keep finding juice between the deck and the top part if my mod where they connect with the 510. Any ideas ?


----------



## Yiannaki

andro said:


> My goblin keep leaking but not from the airholes . From the bottom . I keep finding juice between the deck and the top part if my mod where they connect with the 510. Any ideas ?


My guess is it would be the fill hole @andro

@Paulie mentioned he had a solution for this.


----------



## Paulie

andro said:


> My goblin keep leaking but not from the airholes . From the bottom . I keep finding juice between the deck and the top part if my mod where they connect with the 510. Any ideas ?




Yup a trick i learnt to help this is to use a ear bud and some paper and clean all juice around and inside the fill hole so there no juice once you have filled it. Apparently if there is it cause it to leak some more so you can try that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

I have a goblin. The juice under the 510 is leakage from the airholes so slowly that it goes inside of the AFC ring and pools underneath.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

I had leaking from the fill hole too. I also now clean the fill hole with some tissue paper after filling and the leaking has stopped. Also I give the screw a good firm turn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

that screw could have done with an oring...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> that screw could have done with an oring...


I have to agree on that one!


----------



## Alex

And all these issues are why I stick to using bottom fed drippers


----------



## stevie g

once you learn the goblin it is a very leak proof tank though.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Paulie, are you the guy that was there the other day with Michael in Kempton? Can't remember your name 100%  

Anyways, I bought myself and my girlfriend a goblin with a clouper mini, and heck does it make clouds... 

Apparently my girlfriend tells me she doesn't want it, so now I have two that I need to master ... 

What is your views on the tank and the mod? I rolled my first coil today and it's a bit tricky but I guess after a while I should get the hang of it... Anyone know where I can get the wire (forgot the name)? They are charging me R45 for 5m, which I don't think is bad, but I think I can get it better. 

Anyways happy vaping!!!


----------



## Silver

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Paulie, are you the guy that was there the other day with Michael in Kempton? Can't remember your name 100%
> 
> Anyways, I bought myself and my girlfriend a goblin with a clouper mini, and heck does it make clouds...
> 
> Apparently my girlfriend tells me she doesn't want it, so now I have two that I need to master ...
> 
> What is your views on the tank and the mod? I rolled my first coil today and it's a bit tricky but I guess after a while I should get the hang of it... Anyone know where I can get the wire (forgot the name)? They are charging me R45 for 5m, which I don't think is bad, but I think I can get it better.
> 
> Anyways happy vaping!!!




Hi @Michael van Jaarsveld , just a headsup, if you want to catch someones attention on the forum, put the @ symbol before their forum name, then it 'tags' them and they will get an alert. Like this - @Paulie

Twin goblins sounds great. Two flavours on the go. 

As for the wire you probably mean Kanthal. It is a type of wire and actually a proprietary name of the wire many of us vapers use. Comes in different thicknesses. For most normal vaping you should go for 28g and 26g thickness. It mostly costs around R10 per metre. So your R45 for 5m is actually reasonable in my view.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

@Silver Does the @ tagging also work on tapatalk?


----------



## Silver

I am a Goblin noob - got one recently and have managed to take it out of its box - will hopefully get it going soon. Here we go again...

I have a question...
Am I not looking carefully enough - does this tank really not come with a drip tip?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I am a Goblin noob - got one recently and have managed to take it out of its box - will hopefully get it going soon. Here we go again...
> 
> I have a question...
> Am I not looking carefully enough - does this tank really not come with a drip tip?


Unfortunately, it doesn't come with a drip tip  

Will post some pics of my build later on. I based it off the video that @Paulie uses


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks @Yiannaki 

I thought i was being dumb. I practically disassembled the little box it came in - thought it was some sort of goblin trick - hiding from me

Will check paulies video. Thanks. No rush, i wont get round to it today

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Here you go @Silver

Dual Coil
26g
8 wraps
0.44ohms
KGD Wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Many thanks @Yiannaki!!


----------



## Paulie

Hey all

Sorry i have not been online much this week!

The build above that @Yiannaki did is 100% spot on!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

I'm really loving the Goblin now. Once you wick it right it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Silver

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> @Silver Does the @ tagging also work on tapatalk?



Hi @Michael van Jaarsveld 

Yes, it does work fine on Tapatalk - but you have to type in the @ symbol followed by the whole exact name of the member (including spaces). Sometimes this can be tricky if the member has a cryptic name... 

On a browser though it's much easier - you type the @ symbol and the first three letters of the name and a drop down list pops up for you to select.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry i have not been online much this week!
> 
> The build above that @Yiannaki did is 100% spot on!!



I must try that way... I tend to make my wick a little longer and I wet the wick with juice and push it into the channels and then screw the cap down... works like gangbusters for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG the fill hole of the Goblin really drives me to want to kill someone! Trying to get the high VG Indian Giver Juice into it with a syringe is almost too much... it takes forever and there is no way you can't waste precious juice! Plus the way I wick mine I don't think high VG juices do too well and I maybe need to try the other method here where you don't put wick into the channels!

Salvage what juice I could and put it into an Atlantis! So much better and easier!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG the fill hole of the Goblin really drives me to want to kill someone! Trying to get the high VG Indian Giver Juice into it with a syringe is almost too much... it takes forever and there is no way you can't waste precious juice! Plus the way I wick mine I don't think high VG juices do too well and I maybe need to try the other method here where you don't put wick into the channels!
> 
> Salvage what juice I could and put it into an Atlantis! So much better and easier!


I hardly use my Atlantis just never fell in love with it. Really feel goblin is better all comes down to setup my friend has a decent one


----------



## ET

I'll buy your goblin Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> I'll buy your goblin Rob



I will still use it with medium juices. It's still a great tank despite being a very annoying tank. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## ET

Lol cool


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! I just had the worst Dry Hit in living history on the Goblin! Not sure what I did wrong but yech! I was so getting into a new juice when it happened... that was worse than having a stinky in my mouth! Thank the Pope I had a REO with Tropical Ice and an Atlantis close by with the remnants of my Ice Cream Juice! I think I'm just about done with RTA's now... pain to rewick and a pain to fill... let's hope the new tank on it's way can save the RTA day!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! I just had the worst Dry Hit in living history on the Goblin! Not sure what I did wrong but yech! I was so getting into a new juice when it happened... that was worse than having a stinky in my mouth! Thank the Pope I had a REO with Tropical Ice and an Atlantis close by with the remnants of my Ice Cream Juice! I think I'm just about done with RTA's now... pain to rewick and a pain to fill... let's hope the new tank on it's way can save the RTA day!


Might i enquire as to what the new tank is. I have been considering a goblin for some time now but it seems that it can be a pain to set up properly. 

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Might i enquire as to what the new tank is. I have been considering a goblin for some time now but it seems that it can be a pain to set up properly.



You may indeed! It's the Arctic Sub-Ohm BTDC Tank from Horizon.

But if I was you I would wait for the Lemo 2 which seems to be a winner tank! They have just been released and should start appearing soon. For me the best part of the Lemo 2 is the ability to refill so easily from the top without unscrewing bases etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> You may indeed! It's the Arctic Sub-Ohm BTDC Tank from Horizon.
> 
> But if I was you I would wait for the Lemo 2 which seems to be a winner tank! They have just been released and should start appearing soon. For me the best part of the Lemo 2 is the ability to refill so easily from the top without unscrewing bases etc.



lol Rob did u film the dry hit? I think its important to say that your chances of getting a dry hit are always high on a tanks depending on build, age of your build, juice (ie high vg) and your best bet to avoid it at all costs is to maby look into getting a temperature control mod so that you can avoid the dry hits on tanks. Also you could just stick to RDA's and Reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Thanks @Rob Fisher. I had a look at the Arctic but i am not too keen on going back to disposable coils at this point. The fill method of the goblin did put me off. Lemo 2 is looking like the way to go.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. I had a look at the Arctic but i am not too keen on going back to disposable coils at this point. The fill method of the goblin did put me off. Lemo 2 is looking like the way to go.



I agree 100% with your thinking...

As a matter of interest I finally solved the pain in the rear filling of the Goblin tongiht... I'm testing Cuttwood Juice (more on RR33) and the dripper thingy that is the top cap of the Cuttwood bottle is PERFECT to fit into the fill hole and you can squirt the thick juice in no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! I just had the worst Dry Hit in living history on the Goblin! Not sure what I did wrong but yech! I was so getting into a new juice when it happened... that was worse than having a stinky in my mouth! Thank the Pope I had a REO with Tropical Ice and an Atlantis close by with the remnants of my Ice Cream Juice! I think I'm just about done with RTA's now... pain to rewick and a pain to fill... let's hope the new tank on it's way can save the RTA day!



Rob, I hear you loud and clear

Its taken me many attempts over about 2 months to get my Lemo where I want it. Yes, its easy to coil and wick to get a vape, but if you are fussy like I am, to get it singing the tune I want is not easy.

I have tried about 6 wicking methods and I have had to tweak the thickness of my juice. Maybe I was just unlucky, but it certainly was not easy. And i had the help of many helpful forumites.

The goblin is waiting for me on my vape tray but I am not looking forward to the learning curve and all the tweaks.

And I fully agree on the pain of rewicking and refilling.

Am hopeful the Lemo2 and whatever comes after that starts to make it easy.

The Reo is superb and has been from day 1 - but there needs to be an equivalently convenient tank solution for those that want a tank style regulated vape!


----------



## Rob Fisher

100% on all accounts Ho Ho @Silver! My Arctic tank is almost here but I think the Lemo 2 may be the one that we end up keeping... but at the end of the day I shouldn't buy anymore vape gear other than REO's.

I must say that I do really LOVE my Atlantis Tanks... they are awesome (with the 7ml extended tank) with my Cloud version of Tropical Ice and the Indian Giver Ice Cream Juice! OK so I have to buy a Lemo 2 when it arrives and also an Atlantis 2 as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% on all accounts Ho Ho @Silver! My Arctic tank is almost here but I think the Lemo 2 may be the one that we end up keeping... but at the end of the day I shouldn't buy anymore vape gear other than REO's.
> 
> I must say that I do really LOVE my Atlantis Tanks... they are awesome (with the 7ml extended tank) with my Cloud version of Tropical Ice and the Indian Giver Ice Cream Juice! OK so I have to buy a Lemo 2 when it arrives and also an Atlantis 2 as well!




Rob what ever you do dont use the .2 coil the flavour on that is terrible but the .5 isnt bad.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob what ever you do dont use the .2 coil the flavour on that is terrible but the .5 isnt bad.



Thanks for the heads up @Paulie... I will despatch the ,2Ω Coils into the Gorge the second they arrive!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

I sold my goblin because of dry hits. The build deck is too small. Hopefully the Goliath addresses these weaknesses


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> I sold my goblin because of dry hits. The build deck is too small. Hopefully the Goliath addresses these weaknesses


That's odd. I don't have any dry hit issues on my goblin. I have a 90VG liquid in it and even with chain vaping, not a single dry hit.


----------



## stevie g

@Yiannaki I was pushing it around 40-50 watts. It is an amazing cloud thrower but like one reviewer pointed out the vape is very turbulent.


----------



## stevie g

I mix at upwards of 90 vg and the goblin does wick better than the billow at that viscosity.


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> @Yiannaki I was pushing it around 40-50 watts. It is an amazing cloud thrower but like one reviewer pointed out the vape is very turbulent.


Ah okay I see. I run it around 30 watts or so.

I agree the deck is small but I'm sure the small chamber plays a part in the amazing flavour.

Also curious to see how the goliath performs. I'm sure it will chuck more than the goblin but not sure if it will beat it on flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

@Yiannaki i saw that they widened the chamber chimney compared to the goliath, it should be a flavour and cloud machine of note. Whyvdid you sell me the billow again?  i love it for the capacity and that i can fill and be sure it will last the whole day.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> lol Rob did u film the dry hit? I think its important to say that your chances of getting a dry hit are always high on a tanks depending on build, age of your build, juice (ie high vg) and your best bet to avoid it at all costs is to maby look into getting a temperature control mod so that you can avoid the dry hits on tanks. Also you could just stick to RDA's and Reos



I didn't unfortunately @Paulie... Temperature control... here we go again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

I run a 0.3ohm 2mm id 26g 7 wraps a side dual coil wicked with rayon using the Trevor Jones wicking method and the only time I have had a dry hit was when the tank was dry. I only run this thing on a mech. I have put plenty different juice of varying viscosity through that tank and had no issues. It is a fantasitic little tank in my view. I just wish it didn't drink juice so quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I run a 0.3ohm 2mm id 26g 7 wraps a side dual coil wicked with rayon using the Trevor Jones wicking method and the only time I have had a dry hit was when the tank was dry. I only run this thing on a mech. I have put plenty different juice of varying viscosity through that tank and had no issues. It is a fantasitic little tank in my view. I just wish it didn't drink juice so quickly.



Lol @Gazzacpt - at 0.3 ohms, im not surprised its a guzzler!
I suppose juice vendors love the sub ohm trend (especially the sub ohm commercial tank trend) because we go through much more juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juntau

Morning fellow vapers, any1 in the joburg area looking to sell me a goblin or know where I can get 1?


----------



## Dubz

Juntau said:


> Morning fellow vapers, any1 in the joburg area looking to sell me a goblin or know where I can get 1?


http://thepuffstation.co.za/collections/rtas/products/youde-goblin-rta


----------

